
Honey, I shrunk the MP3 decoder (2007) - userbinator
https://keyj.emphy.de/minimp3/
======
userbinator
For comparison, he has also written an MP2 decoder, which is almost an order
of magnitude smaller:
[https://keyj.emphy.de/kjmp2/](https://keyj.emphy.de/kjmp2/)

Note that MP3 patents expired not long ago, so the format is now "free":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240645)

~~~
FraKtus
He also recommends checking this one that is a clean re implementation, not
the extraction of FFmpeg code:
[https://github.com/lieff/minimp3](https://github.com/lieff/minimp3)

